# Krispy Kream and the Atomospheric Effects of Sugar.



## ship (Sep 3, 2005)

So I was driving thru the drive thru of Krispy Kream (Can't stand the crap, it's like raw sugar but I needed a drink,) and I was already sick in smelling the raw sugar in the air upon approaching the place. This after thousands of dollars of dental work having been done in the last couple of years. While there I had a question. The overwhelming sugar in the air at this place, does it deposit itself on one's teeth as an employee and can that by way of mandated full coverage dental insurance be considered a work place occupational hazzard if air born? Thus more specifically, is sugar something that by smell and atmosphere carries some part of that sugar within the air born scent or it is it just a smell that could never cause a cavity?

I also kind of wonder if those at the casheer or especially drive thru are more prone to cavities than those working with the actual donuts?


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 3, 2005)

My guess would be that it is just the odour of the sugar and/or process. After all, you can smell KFC from almost a block away but you don’t get fat(ter) just by walking past.

I'll pass this by a dentist friend of mine though to get her thoughts and comments but I have a feeling that she will agree with me.

If it were true, we would have an easy solution to anorexia and other eating disorders.


----------



## koncept (Sep 3, 2005)

I would be currious to know as well. I must say the donughts are good though if you havent eaten for a while....


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 3, 2005)

I think Mayhem is right. I only wish I could eat Krispy Kream donuts. For the last four years I have been allergic to wheat, rye, and barley (yes, no drinking) and before that I had never heard of Krispy Kream, because I lived in Houston, so I've never had one.


----------



## avkid (Sep 3, 2005)

Mayhem said:


> After all, you can smell KFC from almost a block away but you don’t get fat(ter) just by walking past.



Unless they have free samples! :wink:


----------



## ralxz (Nov 22, 2005)

Ooh tough question. I'm guessing not, since it's actually not flying around in the air and it can't get deposited in your teeth. Probably, the most likeable thing that would happen is that you'd just breathe it. It doesn't make sense it'd go straight in your teeth rather than doing your mouth.

Just guessig, though.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Smells are a bit different then the actually sugar. 
Random Fact of the day: The Current CEO of Enron is also the CEO of Crispi Creme. 

Asked my dentist of a father and he said that there was no way crispi creme could give you cavities unless you actaully eat the donughts. Now Dunkin' Donughts on the other hand .... Just kidding.

P.S. these really suck, but check 'em out anyway
http://library.thinkquest.org/J003336/laughshack.htm


----------



## ralxz (Nov 23, 2005)

"P.S. these really suck, but check 'em out anyway 
http://library.thinkquest.org/J003336/laughshack.htm"

Wow...


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Nov 23, 2005)

working fries at wendys somedays after a few hours it felt like you'd poured salt down your nose....it was like everything smelled of salt and it almost burned your nose in a way...


----------



## ralxz (Nov 23, 2005)

JahJahwarrior said:


> working fries at wendys somedays after a few hours it felt like you'd poured salt down your nose....it was like everything smelled of salt and it almost burned your nose in a way...


Ouch!


----------

